# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Απόσταση και dbi....

## papashark

Μία από τις ερωτήσεις που έχουμε οι περισσότεροι και δεν βρίσκουμε έυκολα απάντηση, είναι πόσο μακριά και πόσα dbi χρειαζόμαστα για αυτό το μακρία...

Ακούμε πολλοί για loss, ακούμε όρια εκπομπής, ακούμε για mW, και αρκετοί δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τίποτα. Μας δίνουν οι "ειδικοί" πινακάκια μετατροπής αλλά εμείς αγρόν αγοράζαμε....

Οπότε με αυτό το μήνυμα θα παρακαλούσα όποιον μπορεί να αρχίσει να ρίχνει φως στο θέμα αυτό, με απλά λόγια, κατανοητά για ένα κύτος σαν και εμένα....

Για να βάλω ένα παράδειγμα, θα υποθέσω ότι στήνω κάτι στην Βούλα, εκεί λοιπόν έχω :
1) Τυπική κάρτα δυκτίου με 50 mW έξοδο
2) Καλώδιο "pig tail" από την κάρτα δυκτίου στο καλώδιο της κεραίας (3dbi loss ?)
3) Καλώδιο κεραίας, τύπου LMR240, μήκους 15 μέτρων με απώλεια 0.4 dbi/m
4) Κεραία OmniDirectional με 12 dbi

Πόσα dbi εκπομπή έχω άραγε ? Και πόσο μακριά θα φτάσω με 11ΜΒ ταχύτητα ?

και για να βοηθήσουμε τον κόσμο, ας γράψει κάποιος απαντήσεις, με κάρτα δυκτίου 100mw, καθώς και με yagi κεραία.

----------


## dti

Πάνο, ρίξε μια ματιά στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση:
http://www.ydi.com/som.php

Το System Operating Margin μπορεί να σου δώσει απάντηση σε αρκετά από τα ερωτήματά σου.

Επίσης, κοίτα κι εδώ:
Free Space Loss: http://www.ydi.com/free-space-loss.php

Ακόμη απαραίτητοι είναι και οι εξής calculators:
Decibel Conversion Calculator: http://members.gbonline.com/~multiplx/w ... v.main.cgi
Fresnel Zone Boundary Calculator: http://multiplx.dct.com/fresnel.main.cgi


Tέλος, η απόλυτη Wireless Network Link Analysis είναι εδώ:
http://members.gbonline.com/~multiplx/w ... s.main.cgi

Kαλούς υπολογισμούς  ::

----------


## fidakis

Ean xa0hkes me ta links tou Damianou  ::  mia mikrh analysh:

H ekpomph sou (EIRP) einai:
P(dBi) = Pt(dBm) + Gt(dBi) - Rt(dBm)

opou Pt h isxys ekpomphs ths syskeuhs sou se dBm
Gt to gain ths keraias pou exeis se dBi
Rt oi apoleies logo kalodion, connectors kai loipa.
Sthn dikh sou periptosh: Pt = 17dBm (50mW) , Gt = 12dBi, Rt = 0.4*15= 6dBm

Sto Rt na baloume akomh 1, ante 2 dBm logo connectors, pigtail kai allon asxeton pragmaton. Souma:

P(dBi) = 21dBi (... mmm... to 3ereis oti eisai paranomos?  :: ) 

Poso makria mporeis na ftaseis tora....

Oi apoleies logo diadoshs tou shmatos ston aera (Free space Loss, FSR):

FSR(dBm) = 20*log(Ft) + 20*log(R) + 32.45

Mh rotas pos bgainei, kai ego etoimo ton phra:
Ft h syxnothta ferontos se MHz, sthn dikh mas periptosh mia mesh timh: 2450
R h apostash se km... to zhtoumeno...

Antika0istontas: FSR(dBm) = 100.23 + 20*log(R)

To shma pou 0a ftasei ston dekth 0a einai:

Pr(dBm)= P(dBi) + Gr(dBi) - FSR(dBm) - Rr(dBm) - F(dBm).

Pr: 0a prepei na einai prafanos megalytero `h toulaxiston iso me thn euais0hsia tou dekth gia ta 11Mbps pou zhtas. Mia typikh timh einai -82dBm.
P(dbi) : H isotropikh isxys ekpomphs (EIRP) pou ypologisame parapano
Gr: to gain ths keraias tou dekth se dBi.
Rr: Omoios apoleies logo kalodion klp.
F: Fade margin... afhnoume ligo "aera" stous ypologismous. Px poso kalh einai h optikh epafh? (blepe zonh Fresnel sta links tou dti).

Bazontas Gr=12dBi, Rr = 8dBm F=3dBm 0a prepei:

21 + 12 - 100.23 - 20*log(R) - 8 -3 >= -82 `h
log(R) <= 0.34 `h 
R <= 1.54 (km)

Not bad. Eee?

Me keraies me megalytero gain (px 18 anti 12) me thn idia EIRP ston pompo exoume epipleon +6dBm shma sto dekth, opote automata oi apostaseis au3anontai se ~3km.

Dior0oseis dektes...

----------


## dti

Κώστα πολύ χρήσιμοι οι τύποι όντως. 
Κάνοντας τους υπολογισμούς, αν δεν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος, με grid κεραία των 24 dbi, για να είμαστε μέσα στα νόμιμα όρια (17 dbm) θα πρέπει να έχουμε περίπου 4.7 db απώλειες σήματος από καλώδια, pigtails και κοννέκτορες και η κάρτα να ρυθμιστεί να εκπέμπει με την ελάχιστη δυνατή ισχύ του 1 mW MONO!!! Η Cisco μου είναι Ο.Κ.  ::  αλλά όλες οι άλλες που δε ρυθμίζονται, ή τα Access Points που έχουν fixed ισχύ, θα είναι πολύ εύκολο να βγούν εκτός ορίων.  ::  

Για νά μή γίνουν περιττά έξοδα για αγορά εξοπλισμού που δεν θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί νόμιμα, προτείνω να καταγράψουμε κάποια τυπικά παραδείγματα, π.χ. D-Link 900+ ξέρουμε οτι έχει ισχύ εκπομπής στα 30mW (μάλλον fixed), μέχρι πόσα dbi μπορεί να είναι το gain της κεραίας, εφόσον υπάρχουν Χ db απώλειες από κοννέκτορες ή/και από καλώδιο LMR.
(Παρεπιπτόντως, εδώ θα βρείτε ένα calculator υπολογισμού για κάθε καλώδιο τύπου LMR).

Αν φτιάξουμε ένα πίνακα με αυτούς τους υπολογισμούς για κάθε γνωστό AP ή κάρτα, θα διευκολύνουμε πολύ κόσμο και θα τυποποιήσουμε και αυτά που οφείλουμε να γράψουμε στη δήλωση προς την ΕΕΤΤ. 
Ετσι, θ' αποφύγουμε και την περίπτωση να απορριφθεί η αίτησή μας και χαμένοι δε θα βγούμε από αγορές που δεν μας χρειάζονται.  ::  

Κώστα, τί λες δεν κάνεις καμιά αρχή, μια που φαίνεται οτι τα καταφέρνεις με τα μαθηματικά;

----------


## dti

Ενα utility από τη Cisco σε μορφή αρχείου excel για τον υπολογισμό της μέγιστης απόστασης που θεωρητικά μπορούν να καλύψουν τα cisco bridges.

Περιέχει επίσης πίνακα με το μέγιστο gain της κεραίας, ώστε η ισοτροπική ισχύς να παραμένει εντός των καθορισμένων ορίων, σε κάθε γεωγραφική περιοχή.

Ετσι, στις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες που ισχύει το όριο των 100mW, έχουμε:


ETSI (except France)
(100 mW or 20 dBm Maximum EIRP)

0.....................................100
2,2....................................50
5,2....................................30
6.......................................30
8,5......................................5
12........................................5
13,5.....................................5
21........................................1

----------


## dti

> To shma pou 0a ftasei ston dekth 0a einai:
> 
> Pr(dBm)= P(dBi) + Gr(dBi) - FSR(dBm) - Rr(dBm) - F(dBm).
> 
> Pr: 0a prepei na einai prafanos megalytero `h toulaxiston iso me thn euais0hsia tou dekth gia ta 11Mbps pou zhtas. Mia typikh timh einai -82dBm.
> P(dbi) : H isotropikh isxys ekpomphs (EIRP) pou ypologisame parapano
> Gr: to gain ths keraias tou dekth se dBi.
> Rr: Omoios apoleies logo kalodion klp.
> F: Fade margin... afhnoume ligo "aera" stous ypologismous. Px poso kalh einai h optikh epafh? (blepe zonh Fresnel sta links tou dti).
> ...


Να συμπληρώσω οτι για να είναι *σταθερό και αξιόπιστο*  το link μεταξύ 2 σημείων, πρέπει το System Operating Margin (*SOM*) ή αλλιώς Fade Margin να είναι τουλάχιστον 10 db.

Ενα πολύ καλό calculator για τον υπολογισμό του SOM βρίσκεται στη διεύθυνση:
http://www.demarctech.com/techsupport/d ... s-som.html

Κάνοντας διάφορες δοκιμές με συγκεκριμένη ισχύ εκπομπής, με γνωστή την ευαισθησία λήψης του άλλου δέκτη (αναφέρεται πάντα από τον κατασκευαστή της κάρτας ή του ΑP) και με γνωστές τις απώλειες σήματος από τα χρησιμοποιούμενα καλώδια, μπορείτε να βρείτε πόσα μίλια (άρα και χιλιόμετρα) μπορείτε να καλύψετε με το SOM πάνω από 10 db...

Να αναφέρω επίσης οτι από διάφορους υπολογισμούς που έκανα, με εκπομπή στο κανάλι 1, στους 2422 MHz, είναι πιο εύκολο να πετύχουμε καλύτερο SOM (άρα μπορούμε να καλύψουμε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση) σε σχέση με εκπομπή στο κανάλι 13.

----------


## alexanio

Για έναν "απλό" μπούσουλα, για τον υπολογισμό αποστάσεων που μπορείτε να πιάσετε με διάφορες κεραίες και κάρτες δείτε εδώ
Δαμιανέ έχω την αίσθηση ότι λειτουργούμε στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος  :: 

Edit: Πάρτε και το xls για γρήγορο υπολογισμό!!!  :: 

Edit #2: Διόρθωση του xls !!!
Όσοι κατεβάσατε το προηγούμενο xls παρακαλώ κατεβάστε και αυτό γιατί το παλιό είναι λάθος  ::

----------


## alexanio

Να επισημάνω επίσης ότι σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στον εξοπλισμό του δέκτη:
Copy-Paste από τον κανονισμό του ETSI (ΕΝ 300 328-1) παράγραφος 5.3.1



> The present document does not impose limits on the receiver of the equipment other than spurious emission limits.


Οπότε μπορεί να αυξηθεί αρκετά έως πολύ η απόσταση χρησιμοποιώντας κεραία απολαβής 24dBi στον δέκτη!  :: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως έχει κανείς ιδέα τι εννοούν με τον όρο spurious emission (ψεύτικη εκπομπή!!!) ?

----------


## stoidis

> Παρεμπιπτόντως έχει κανείς ιδέα τι εννοούν με τον όρο spurious emission (ψεύτικη εκπομπή!!!) ?


Spurious emission είναι η εκπομπή ακτινοβολίας που γίνεται από μία συσκευή εκτός της ζώνης συχνοτήτων για την οποία είναι κατασκευασμένη να λειτουργεί. Συγκεκριμένα στους δέκτες υπάρχει ένας τοπικός ταλαντωτής ο οποίος εκπέμπει μία συχνότητα. Αυτή η εκπομπή είναι πολύ μικρής ισχύος και συνήθως δεν ανιχνεύεται σε μία απόσταση παραπάνω από μερικά μόλις μέτρα από τον δέκτη. Όμως, αν ο δέκτης δεν είναι σωστά σχεδιασμένος και ξεπερνάει τα όρια ηλεκτρομαγνητικής συμβατότητας, τότε μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα σε συσκευές γύρω του.

PS (άσχετο): ανιχνεύοντας την εκπομπή του τοπικού ταλαντωτή ενός δέκτη ήταν σε θέση παλιά κάποιος να εντοπίσει ποιον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό ακούει ο γείτονας. Αυτό είχε πολύ μεγάλη σημασία ιδιαίτερα στον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο...

----------


## alexanio

Άλλο ένα καλό site με πληροφορίες για κάρτες που έχουν το Prism II chip:
http://www.personaltelco.net/index.cgi/Prism2Card

----------


## alexanio

Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι στο θέμα τον δεκτών γιατί απ’ ότι φαίνεται έβγαλα λάθος συμπεράσματα.

Ο κανονισμός του ETSI για τον δέκτη ισχύει μόνο στην περίπτωση που ο δέκτης λειτουργεί αποκλειστικά ως δέκτης. Στη δική μας περίπτωση όμως ο δέκτης όταν θα θελήσει με τη σειρά του να στείλει δεδομένα θα γίνει πομπός οπότε πάπαλα η δυνατότητα να του βάλουμε όσο μεγάλης απολαβής κεραία θέλουμε  ::  

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν στην αγορά κάρτες που να έχουν είτε δυνατότητα να δουλεύουν μόνο ως δέκτες ή μόνο ως πομποί, πόσο μάλλον να έχουν υποδοχές για 2 κεραίες από τις οποίες η μία θα δέχεται και η άλλη θα στέλνει.

Έτσι λοιπόν πρόσθεσα κάποια στοιχεία στο xls για να υπολογίζει και το EIRP του δεύτερου άκρου της σύνδεσης μιας και δεν υπάρχει νόημα πλέον στους όρους πομπός και δέκτης (και τα 2 άκρα κάνουν και τις 2 δουλειές).

Το νέο xls θα το βρείτε εδώ

Φιλικά

----------


## mpak

δηλαδή τελικά ποιές είναι οι ιδανικές κεραίες για ένα αμφίδρομο link+2 clients extra στην μια μεριά του link?(αυτή που θα έχει το acess point).
μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι χρειάζεται μια omni στο access point(η οποία θα δίνει στους clients) και μια yagi να βλεπει την omni για το link ή θέλω άλλη μια yagi δίπλα απο την omni να βλέπει την άλλη και άλλο ένα Α.Π.???
 ::

----------


## dti

Πολύ καλές και ακριβές ταυτόχρονα είναι οι sector που έχουν λοβό κάλυψης 45, 90, 120, 180 μοίρες. Μοιάζουν πολύ με αυτές της κινητής τηλεφωνίας!

Επίσης με πολλές υποσχέσεις είναι και οι κυκλικής πόλωσης κεραίες της SMC που λειτουργούν ως omni για 1-2 χιλιόμετρα και μετά ως κατευθυντικές.

Πάντως αν σκέφτεσαι να συνδεθείς με κάποιον σε απόσταση πάνω από 2 χιλιόμετρα, μία απλή omni δεν θα σου είναι αρκετή. 
Βέβαια πρέπει να δούμε και τί θόρυβος υπάρχει γενικά στην περιοχή σου...

----------


## Latinos

> Πάντως αν σκέφτεσαι να συνδεθείς με κάποιον σε απόσταση πάνω από 2 χιλιόμετρα, μία απλή omni δεν θα σου είναι αρκετή. 
> Βέβαια πρέπει να δούμε και τί θόρυβος υπάρχει γενικά στην περιοχή σου...


Καλημέρα.. για 6 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση καμιά ιδέα.... είναι σχετικά μεγάλη απόσταση για ασύρματο δίκτυο έστω και αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή ;

Latinos

----------


## fidakis

24dBi keraies sta dyo akra me elaxistotath isxy ekpomphs kai arketa megalo mhpos kalodiou oste na mhn bgeis pano apo ta oria ekpomphs.

Mexri 10km bgaineis aneta sta 11Mbps an exeis thn proth zonh fresnel eleu0erh.

Kartes typou Cisco Air-35x einai epishs mia kalh ependysh.

-K.

----------


## papashark

> Καλημέρα.. για 6 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση καμιά ιδέα.... είναι σχετικά μεγάλη απόσταση για ασύρματο δίκτυο έστω και αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή ;
> Latinos


6 χιλιόμετρα αν υπάρχει καλή οπτική επαφή δεν είναι μεγάλη απόσταση αλλά θα χρειαστήται σίγουρα κατευθηντικές κεραίες, ίσως όχι τόσο δυνατές όσο είπε ο φίλος μας ο fidakis, αλλά κάτι γύρω στα 15dbi να είναι αρκετό.

Ελένξτε πρώτα αν υπάρχει καλή οπτική επαφή και μετά να δούμε πως μπορεί να γίνει μία δοκιμή.

----------

